

Standard Treasury (YC S13) Raises $2.7M to Help Banks Deliver Digital Services - zt
http://blog.ycombinator.com/standard-treasury-yc-s13-raises-2-dollars-dot-7m-to-help-banks-deliver-digital-services

======
sremani
I really am trying to understand what they are doing here. So are they adding
a layer on IFX to expose banking api to the clients/companies ?
[http://standardtreasury.com/developer](http://standardtreasury.com/developer)
is not working.

~~~
sremani
I now understand what they are trying to achieve here. Its basically the
Banking as a Service - where they are expose their API so that companies can
write a client and make the calls to the BankingService and include it as part
of their accounting or other software by which means they can bake the
services into the accounting dashboard (or another service, like Payroll,
Invoice Payments etc).

Neat Stuff.

------
orware
Congratulations! The premise behind the company sounded cool when I first
heard about you a few months back, exciting :-).

------
dataisfun
Nicely done Mr. Townsend. Nicely done.

